# Emicool charges - Motor city



## leilaibrahim2012 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi

I am concidering a 2 bedroom apartment at Motor city, apparently the provider of the AC is Emicool. Would like to know about the monthly average charges as I am new to that system. Heard that is very expensive and the monthly bill is sometimes more than DEWA. 
Is there a fixed Monthly charged + consumption? 

Thanks for assisting


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

leilaibrahim2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am concidering a 2 bedroom apartment at Motor city, apparently the provider of the AC is Emicool. Would like to know about the monthly average charges as I am new to that system. Heard that is very expensive and the monthly bill is sometimes more than DEWA.
> Is there a fixed Monthly charged + consumption?
> ...


You will pay for Emicool even it isnt switched on. friends who lived there in 2015 were paying almost AED400 in the winter and more in the summer monthly then DEWA on top and housing fee at 5% of annual rent


----------

